# TLC Resorts Cancellation



## aybarra408 (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a TLC Resorts timeshare that uses RCI points..im trying to get rid of this thing for months now and have no luck. Im actually giving it away for free and still can't rid of it. Is there a way i can just give it back to them. I tried before but all they keep telling me is that i have to sell or gift it to someone else and that I legally have to keep paying the HOA and RCI points annual fees.  The timeshare itself is fully paid off so its just the yearly fees but I am no longer with my ex so i have no use for this thing.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2017)

aybarra408 said:


> I have a TLC Resorts timeshare that uses RCI points..im trying to get rid of this thing for months now and have no luck. Im actually giving it away for free and still can't rid of it. Is there a way i can just give it back to them. I tried before but all *they keep telling me *is that i have to sell or gift it to someone else and that I legally have to keep paying the HOA and RCI points annual fees.  The timeshare itself is fully paid off so its just the yearly fees but I am no longer with my ex so i have no use for this thing.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks



Who exactly is the "*they*" to whom you make reference in the blue highlighted statement quoted above? Was it just a phone conversation with a desk clerk (a meaningless exchange), or did you communicate directly with the HOA President? *Only* the latter has any authority to discuss or decide on this matter.

No HOA is ever obligated to accept a "deedback", so what you have been told is entirely correct; you have a legal, contractual obligation into which you once freely and voluntarily chose to enter. You may now want to "escape" that legal obligation, but you cannot just unilaterally "cancel" such a a legal obligation.

If you should choose to do so, you can take a harder line (in writing, no phone calls) via correspondence sent directly to the resort HOA President. You can simply and clearly state that your timeshare is paid off and your account is current, but that going forward you do *not* intend to pay *any* future maintenance fee bills, thereby making it very clear that the only two HOA options are 1). voluntary acceptance of a "deedback" now, or 2). HOA having to undertake the time and expense to initiate foreclosure proceedings later --- they can pick *one*.

This is neither a suggestion nor input intended to constitute (or substitute for) legal advice. I am merely making the simple and straightforward observation that you can choose to draw a *very* sharp line in the sand with the HOA if you so choose. It's ultimately your decision, your choice, your move.

P.S. I see that you are newly registered on TUG. Have you attempted to give the unwanted timeshare away for free in TUG's "Bargain Deals" forum? You may have to offer to pay all closing costs and any transfer fee, but there might be someone who sees sufficient value in the RCI Points, even if they have no interest in the underlying resort. Don't neglect to accurately indicate the number of RCI points, whether issued annually or biennially (or triennially) --- and of course the maintenance fee amount; these are important and relevant details that any prospective new recipient will want to know very clearly. Good luck.


----------



## aybarra408 (Jul 13, 2017)

theo said:


> Who exactly is the "*they*" to whom you make reference in the blue highlighted statement quoted above? Was it just a phone conversation with a desk clerk (a meaningless exchange), or did you communicate directly with the HOA President? *Only* the latter has any authority to discuss or decide on this matter.
> 
> No HOA is ever obligated to accept a "deedback", so what you have been told is entirely correct; you have a legal, contractual obligation into which you once freely and voluntarily chose to enter. You may now want to "escape" that legal obligation, but you can't just unilaterally "cancel" a legal obligation.
> 
> ...




The "they" im speaking of was a representative of TLC resorts.  I have called several times to cancel but keep getting told that I can't.  When you say HOA president, can i google a number for that or do I have to call TLC resorts to get the number from them.  Everything is current.  HOA fees are due this November so I'm assuming im considered current until then or am i wrong??


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2017)

aybarra408 said:


> The "they" im speaking of was a representative of TLC resorts.  I have called several times to cancel but keep getting told that I can't.  When you say HOA president, can i google a number for that or do I have to call TLC resorts to get the number from them.  Everything is current.  HOA fees are due this November so I'm assuming im considered current until then or am i wrong??



I am not familiar with "TLC Resorts". My assumption (perhaps incorrect) is that it's a management company, but that there is still a deeded week at some specific underlying resort with its' own HOA. If so, you need to obtain the name and address of the HOA President, in order to contact him / her *in writing*.
You may find this contact / address info contained in a resort newsletter, or you should be able to easily obtain it directly from the resort. You are highly unlikely to ever find any such HOA contact info by "Googling".

Otoh, if "TLC Resorts" is some sort of "vacation club", with no deeded ownership at a specific resort with its' own HOA, my input above is not applicable.

Yes, your fees are current if paid up to date --- until the next bill issuance occurs in November.


----------



## aybarra408 (Jul 13, 2017)

yes, TLC resorts is listed as a vacation club.  They use RCI points when booking vacations.  All I know is that TLC is the one that calls me to collect the HOA and RCI points fees yearly


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2017)

aybarra408 said:


> yes, TLC resorts is listed as a vacation club.  They use RCI points when booking vacations.  All I know is that TLC is the one that calls me to collect the HOA and RCI points fees yearly



Ahhh.....all bets are off then. You may not actually own a timeshare at all; you may instead have a "membership" in a somewhat obscure "vacation club".
By "obscure", I specifically mean that TLC (...whatever that may be) is plainly not in the same league as top tier vacation clubs like Marriott and / or Disney.
In obscure "club memberships", there really *is* no HOA to which you can present your case. Frankly (and please don't shoot the messenger), no one is likely to have any interest whatsoever in this particular TLC Resorts "product" either, even if offered for free. Obscure "club memberships" like this are simply not held in high regard among experienced timeshare folks.

I wish you luck, but cannot proffer much hope or advice, other than to suggest offering the "product" for free in "Bargain Deals" and hoping for a taker.
You should find out if "TLC Resorts" charges a transfer fee and, if so, be sure to mention that (as well as who will pay it) in your "Bargain Deals" post.


----------



## aybarra408 (Jul 13, 2017)

I see, well thanks for the help.  I really don't know how else to get out of this thing with out having creditors or attorneys come after me.


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2017)

aybarra408 said:


> I really don't know how else to get out of this thing with out having creditors or attorneys come after me.



Frankly, in no imaginable scenario would there be any attorneys chasing you over such a matter. The "value" of the product (i.e., essentially zero) is simply not worth the bother or the expense. TLC got your "membership entry" money once and they are certainly grateful; anything collected thereafter is just gravy.

The  worst that can / will happen if you decide to simply cease any and all future payment of fees is termination of your "membership" (you don't actually *own* anything in a "club membership") and the *possibility*, not at all a certainty, of a negative credit report hit (...if TLC Resorts even bothered to exert the effort).


----------



## RaNae Hauge (Aug 22, 2018)

I realize this an older thread, but I need to know, aybarra408 what did you end up doing to get out of this?  We also have a membership with TLC, and need help getting out of our contract.  I did call TLC and if course they never returned a call back to me, which I expected.


----------



## RaNae Hauge (Aug 22, 2018)

aybarra408 said:


> I see, well thanks for the help.  I really don't know how else to get out of this thing with out having creditors or attorneys come after me.





aybarra408 said:


> I see, well thanks for the help.  I really don't know how else to get out of this thing with out having creditors or attorneys come after me.


What did you eventually end up doing?  We are in the same situation, so any guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2018)

RaNae Hauge said:


> What did you eventually end up doing?  We are in the same situation, so any guidance would be much appreciated!


Ayberra408 has not been on TUG since s/he posted in July of 2017. I think we can safely assume that s/he took the advice of telling TLC to pound sand and they cancelled the membership.

Jim


----------



## RaNae Hauge (Aug 23, 2018)

I am thinking of doing the same, just afraid they may come after me with lawyers.  Worked hard to have as good credit rating!


----------



## John Jacobs (Apr 15, 2019)

Any update on whether or not anyone has successfully gotten out from under TLC?  We have a measly 10k points per year and have a maintenance fee of $399/year, it's a waste of time by the time I pay fees for 4 or 5 years in order to have enough points to even use them.....looking for any way to get out of it!
Thanks!


----------



## ncf1108 (Jan 17, 2020)

John Jacobs said:


> Any update on whether or not anyone has successfully gotten out from under TLC?  We have a measly 10k points per year and have a maintenance fee of $399/year, it's a waste of time by the time I pay fees for 4 or 5 years in order to have enough points to even use them.....looking for any way to get out of it!
> Thanks!
> [/QUO
> 
> ...


----------

